# [OT] Queridos desarrolladores magos...

## the incredible hurd

Os pido un Gentoo GNU/Hurd para este año.

Os pido un mayor reconocimiento a GNU y que vuestra distribución se llame Gentoo GNU/Linux. Linux sin GNU es una paradoja.

Consideradlo al menos, por favor. GRACIAS.

Edito: ¡¡¡Ah!!! ¿cómo se me pudo olvidar? Y quiero que i92guboj sea propuesto como segundo moderador del foro español, su labor es tan extraordinaria como la de Stolz.

(Vale de peticiones, o acabareis pidiéndome a mí que me calle)   :Wink: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *el de verde wrote:*   

> Edito: ¡¡¡Ah!!! ¿cómo se me pudo olvidar? Y quiero que i92guboj sea propuesto como segundo moderador del foro español, su labor es tan extraordinaria como la de Stolz.

 

Eso! Donde hay que firmar?

Salud!

----------

## Stolz

Yo a los desarrolladores magos les pido que vuelva el GWN. También les pido algo que creo no tardará en cumplirse: que KDE4 tarde poco en salir y que llegue rápido a Portage, porque he de decir que llevo un par de meses aburrido, sin saber que hacer con el ordenador sin tener que recurrir a overlays. Compiz-fusion me decepcionó. Ahora con el hilo de inotify he sacado un algunos ratos de entretenimiento. Mi Fonera también me ha proporcionado buenos ratos de entretenimiento. 

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

> Edito: ¡¡¡Ah!!! ¿cómo se me pudo olvidar? Y quiero que i92guboj sea propuesto como segundo moderador del foro español, su labor es tan extraordinaria como la de Stolz.

 

i92guboj ahora mismo aporta mucho más que nadie al foro y podría ejercer mucho mejor que yo como moderador, ya que se pasa mucho más tiempo por aquí. Lo que no se es por qué tardó tanto tiempo en pasarse por el foro español de forma habitual, es un lujazo leerlo. Si estuviese interesado en ser moderador no tendía ningún inconveniente en recomendarlo.

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## JotaCE

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Edito: ¡¡¡Ah!!! ¿cómo se me pudo olvidar? Y quiero que i92guboj sea propuesto como segundo moderador del foro español, su labor es tan extraordinaria como la de Stolz.

 

yo tampoco me opongo  :Wink: 

----------

## sirope

 *Quote:*   

> Os pido un Gentoo GNU/Hurd para este año.

 

Yo quiero pedir Gentoo/OpenSolaris y Gentoo/FreeBSD para x86_64. También me uno a la petición de KDE4 de Stolz..

Ahh, casi lo olvido!! Quiero un SATA de 380GB, porque de nada me sirven los Gentoos si no tengo disco duro para instalarlos.

También quiero un Intel Quadcore (Podría aceptar un Phenom), un quemador de Blue-ray, un monitor LCD de 29", una GeForce 8800, y si es posible me encantaría que mandasen un mouse optico inalámbrico de 8 bontones y un teclado láser bluetooth proyectable.

PS.Si no es mucha molestia, mandar los regalos por Fedex.

Gracias, me he portado muy bien.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## i92guboj

Peticiones tendría bastantes, aunque en realidad, ninguna de ellas es estrictamente  dependiente de Gentoo. Cosas que me gustaría ver sería una documentación menos paranormal para iptables o mutt, un soporte mejor de xinerama en fvwm o un desarrollo más activo de screen y rxvt. Y un browser basado en gecko para qt tampoco estaría mal  :Wink: 

A gentoo más que pedirle que me traiga algo, lo único que le pediría es que se lleve el livecd de una vez, que no ha dado más que problemas y que no está a la altura de la distro ni de lejos  :Razz: 

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *the incredible hurd wrote:*   Edito: ¡¡¡Ah!!! ¿cómo se me pudo olvidar? Y quiero que i92guboj sea propuesto como segundo moderador del foro español, su labor es tan extraordinaria como la de Stolz. 
> 
> i92guboj ahora mismo aporta mucho más que nadie al foro y podría ejercer mucho mejor que yo como moderador, ya que se pasa mucho más tiempo por aquí. Lo que no se es por qué tardó tanto tiempo en pasarse por el foro español de forma habitual, es un lujazo leerlo. Si estuviese interesado en ser moderador no tendía ningún inconveniente en recomendarlo.
> ...

 

Si de alguna forma pudiera aportar algo a la comunidad, no me importaría hacerlo, siempre que esté dentro de lo posible. Pero en el tiempo que llevo por aquí, no he visto que haya una gran carga de moderación y/o administración en este subforo. No se si siempre ha sido así, pero en todo este tiempo no he visto discusiones salidas de tono ni problemas, y los dos o tres spams que he detectado los he posteado en el hilo correspondiente del foro principal y han sido mandados al limbo sin tardanza.

Lo dicho: si hubiera una necesidad y puedo servir en algo, estoy a vuestra disposición. Pero si no hay una necesidad real, no tiene sentido  :Smile: 

----------

## sirope

Ahh si me olvidaba de i92guboj.. (hola  i92guboj   :Very Happy: ) 

Si te postularas para moderador te doy mi voto. Y podría financiar un porcentaje de tu campaña electoral si me haces acreedor de tu alma y el 80% de los beneficios de tu cargo..   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

SaLu2!!

EDITO:

 *Quote:*   

>  Y un browser basado en gecko para qt tampoco estaría mal

 

[felicidad]ssíiiiiiiiii[/felicidad]

----------

## achaw

Obviamente me sumo al pedido por i92guboj como moderador.

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  Y un browser basado en gecko para qt tampoco estaría mal

 

Yo desearia un browser de calidad, no basado en gecko, libre, liviano y no dependiente de un DE...pero se que es demasiado.

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

 *achaw wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Yo desearia un browser de calidad

 

Eso es posible, solo que nadie lo ha hecho aún   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

 *Quote:*   

> no basado en gecko

 

Técnicamente, soy un adorador de khtml y webkit, y un detractor de gecko, que es un monolito pesado. Paradójicamente, en la vida real no me queda más solución que usar gecko, porque es el motor que renderiza más páginas con éxito mediano, aunque no sea el mejor técnicamente hablando y tampoco las renderice al 100% (ni al 90%) como debería. Al menos, son usables. No es el caso con khtml a veces.

 *Quote:*   

> no dependiente de un DE

 

Fíjate que he mentado a qt, pero no a kdelibs.  :Wink: 

----------

## sirope

Calma pueblo!! Que pronto tendremos Konqueror usando WebKit... Aunque para mí, lo mejor por ahora es Krestel, el nuevo motor de Opera que anteriormente usaba Presto.

----------

## achaw

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Fíjate que he mentado a qt, pero no a kdelibs. 

 

Exactamente. Queria evitar que se pongan como argumento Opera (no libre) o Konqueror (Dependiente de KDE).

Saludos

----------

## sirope

 *achaw wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   Fíjate que he mentado a qt, pero no a kdelibs.  
> 
> Exactamente. Queria evitar que se pongan como argumento Opera (no libre) o Konqueror (Dependiente de KDE).
> 
> Saludos

 

Carajo!, todos usemos Links!

----------

## sefirotsama

xDDD Lo cierto es que muchas veces Konqueror (sí, con KHTML) no me carga del todo bien las paginas que trato de ver   :Crying or Very sad:  pero a pesar de tener instalados opera y firefox es el navegador que más utilizo (siempre)... ¿porqué será? Es más cómodo y liviano que cualquier navegador basado en gecko que haya visto por el momento... y eso que yo antes era un fan de firefox.

¿¿Que le pediría a los "desarrolladores mágicos"?? Un mejor soporte de Konqueror por parte de los desarrolladores web (juas), o que se ciñan más a los estándares (xD). A parte me sumo a la petición de que kde4 llegue pronto...  :Laughing: 

¿khtml y webkit se unificaran? ¿cómo?

----------

## sirope

 *Quote:*   

> ¿khtml y webkit se unificaran? ¿cómo?
> 
> 

 

Noo, se reunificarán, porque Webkit está basado en KHTML.

http://www.genbeta.com/2007/07/25-webkit-y-khtml-se-reunificaran

Si buscas un poco más, ya hay capturas de el futuro Konqueror trabajando con Webkit y no KHTML.

----------

## i92guboj

No he probado webkit, ni siquiera en safari. Así que no se si realmente representa una mejora substancial sobre khtml o no.

Lo cierto es que, si como dice sefirotsama, la peña se pegara más a los estándares, y menos a sus fantasías de alcoba a la hora de programar en la web (y sobre todo, si dreamweaber y fronpage fueran prohibido bajo pena de muerte   :Laughing:  ) entonces no habría tantos problemas. Konqueror tiene el mejor soporte css del momento (y desde hace mucho tiempo).

Pero en la vida real hay que usar lo que funciona, claro. Un lamborghini puede ser una máquina estupenda, pero está claro que para conducir por la montaña o la selva tropical es completamente inútil. Solo sirve si los caminos están llanos y bien preparados (que es como estarían en un mundo ideal). Siguiendo con el símil del automovil, si konqueror es el lamborghini, una máquina precisa y de alto rendimiento (además de verse muy bonito  :Razz:  ) pues gecko sería un toyota 4x4 o similar, que anda por todo lados aunque no haga nada muy finamente. En plan rinoceronte   :Twisted Evil: 

Lo ideal sería tener un rinoceronte con la dinámica del lamborghini y su motor, que es a lo que yo iba jejejejeje. Pero no creo que los magos puedan encontrar eso en un futuro cercano.

----------

## sirope

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> No he probado webkit, ni siquiera en safari. Así que no se si realmente representa una mejora substancial sobre khtml o no.
> 
> Lo cierto es que, si como dice sefirotsama, la peña se pegara más a los estándares, y menos a sus fantasías de alcoba a la hora de programar en la web (y sobre todo, si dreamweaber y fronpage fueran prohibido bajo pena de muerte   ) entonces no habría tantos problemas. Konqueror tiene el mejor soporte css del momento (y desde hace mucho tiempo).
> 
> Pero en la vida real hay que usar lo que funciona, claro. Un lamborghini puede ser una máquina estupenda, pero está claro que para conducir por la montaña o la selva tropical es completamente inútil. Solo sirve si los caminos están llanos y bien preparados (que es como estarían en un mundo ideal). Siguiendo con el símil del automovil, si konqueror es el lamborghini, una máquina precisa y de alto rendimiento (además de verse muy bonito  ) pues gecko sería un toyota 4x4 o similar, que anda por todo lados aunque no haga nada muy finamente. En plan rinoceronte  
> ...

 

¡¡Que vivan los rinocerontes híbridos!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

